# sting ray



## the godson (Mar 1, 2009)

dose anyone know how to clean a stingray? i am catching alot of them and would like to try one. people tell me they are verry good but they don't know how to clean them.


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

To each his own.....I am probably not getting involved in this process.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i simply cut the wings off n put em on a 20/0 circle hook n marinate is saltwater until a shark gets hungry


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

It might not be KOSHER or anything, but I am willing to come out of the closet and admit that I eat stingray, and I LIKE IT......

It is a really lightwhite meat, and if you will sharpen a piece of PVC pipe and use it like a cookie cutter, the pieces of meat look and taste like scallops. Cook them the same as you would scallops.

I usually don't keep them unless they are pretty big, because there is not alot of meat to them.

As to cleaning them, just take an electric knife, cut over the wings close to the body wall, and fillet off the meat from the bottom part of the wing. Flip it over and fillet off the skin.

"Stingray. Its whats for dinner!"


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

instead of a pipe we joke around n say use a cookie cutter

then u got poor man's scallops


----------



## the godson (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help. do you really need an electric knife? also, i have herd that its illeagle to eat them. is that true?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Illegal to eat manta ray. Also cow ray. We mostly have southern rays which are round and gray in color.

No limit that I can find in the laws of florida. Happy hunting. There may be alot more people joining in when the snapper season gets completely taken away and the grouper fishing is handed over 100% to the commercial guys.

Pretty soon it will be stingray and pinfish for dinner, for real!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

The regs for them are listed with sharks in the rulebooks.


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

I tried filleting one we caught and boy was it a pain in the ass! You have to cut over the hard cartlidge center and then get that skin off which is a pain as well. Like a previous member said I would only use big rays for this since it takes some work but the meat is very similar to scallops.


----------

